#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-27
<davmor2> morning heno
<heno> morning davmor2
<stgraber> hello
<davmor2> hello stgraber
 * heno does a sanity check of kub oem
<davmor2> heno: check you got the right cd riddell only uploaded  an hour ago
<heno> ok, thanks
<davmor2> heno: made the same mistake the fiwes are in 1.10.8 of ubiquity
<davmor2> s/fiwes/files
<davmor2> heno: direct install works
<Zombieff> hi all
<davmor2> Hi
<Zombieff> I've just installed Intrepid on my Eee PC 701 and found eeepc-acpi-scripts package broken
<Zombieff> it requires acpi-support package, which is not present
<Zombieff> does anyone use 8.10 on Eee PC?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> acer aspire one
<davmor2> but it works on that
<Zombieff> ok, this bug is already reported at launchpad
<davmor2> heno: oem works here
<slangasek> first candidate ISOs for final posted
<stgraber> cool
<IrishDavid> how can i upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 RC1?
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu alternate amd64
<davmor2> slangasek: Ahead of yourself aren't you ;)
<slangasek> ?
<davmor2> First candidate cd's......Wasn't expecting any till at least tomorrow :)
<slangasek> that means we're on schedule
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> slangasek: is it only alt's at the minute then?
<stgraber> slangasek: that's great, should happen more often :)
<slangasek> davmor2: yes, alternates always finish quicker
<slangasek> (desktop CD build started at the exact same time)
<davmor2> slangasek: Okay cool :)
<stgraber> I take: Ubuntu alt amd64 -> erase disk / erase disk + lvm / LTSP / free software only / expert
<slangasek> oops, kubuntu alternate oversized, respinning
<muibe> wlan works oddly - it takes many minutes until I'm able to get the connection
<muibe> my wlan is atheros 5006
<muibe> the driver i use is madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801
<muibe> it worked all ok before but i've had these problems since i upgraded the os yesterday
<slangasek> muibe: this is not the best channel on which to seek help for such issues; you may want to try #ubuntu-kernel instead
<slangasek> muibe: but if you upgraded the OS to Ubuntu 8.10 RC, there are known problems with ath5k in the 2.6.27 kernel - you're probably lucky that it worked at all(!)
<slangasek> kubuntu alternate respun; first desktop images posted
<muibe> slangasek: thanks for the advice ;)
 * heno syncs
 * davmor2 stops syncing as bandwidth is being killed by wubi upgrade
 * pedro_ syncing desktop i386
 * davmor2 thinks netboot can wait till I have bandwidth in the morning :)
<kwwii> ok, someone tell me what to test :-)
<davmor2> kwwii: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all any of these
<kwwii> davmor2: cool, rysnc-ing now
<davmor2> heno: How many minimum tests each?
<heno> davmor2: we'll aim for two of each
<davmor2> Cool :)
 * heno grabs some food
<slangasek> xubuntu alternates got built with some out-of-date packages due to an archive sync issue; trying a respin
<slangasek> ok, xubuntu alternates appear fixed
<ad_> hey anyone here
<davmor2> ad_: yes
<ad_> hey im trying to install yelp-dbgsym=2.24.0-0ubuntu2.8.10 to backtrace a bug on intrepiud but cant seem to install it
<davmor2> ad_: That's cause it's not there.  I'm not sure if it got integrated into the yelp package itself
<ad_> ok then well I run this could you taek a look
<ad_> http://pastebin.com/m38d2d98a
<ad_> maybe you know whats going wrong
<davmor2> Hmmm no hang on
<ad_> is that correctly backtraced is my first question
<davmor2> ad_: what's the bug?
<ad_> edit will not function after upgrading to Intrepid from Hardy - either running gedit from the menu or terminal renders the same output.
<ad_> *gedit
<mvo> could someone please check if the spx file in the example folder plays for them? I just did a test install on a system with no soundcard (VM) and totem hangs for me when I try to open it
<kwwii> mvo: works for me
<stgraber> half of Ubuntu alternate amd64 is now done
<mvo> kwwii: thanks, I think its because I have no working soundcard in the test system (somewhat unusual :)
<kwwii> yeah, that cannot be the way things should work
<tuxxy__> hey anyone here, I wondering if my open/close compiz animations being faulty is worth a bug report
<davmor2> tuxxy__: what happens
<tuxxy__> none of the clos/opene animations work with this error in .xsession
<tuxxy__> /usr/bin/compiz.real (animation) - Error: Animation settings mismatch in "Animation Selection" list for Close event.
<tuxxy__> this was an upgrade
<davmor2> mvo: ^
<tuxxy__> /usr/bin/compiz.real (animation) - Error: Animation settings mismatch in "Animation Selection" list for Open event.
<tuxxy__> etc
<mvo> tuxxy__: I check it out
<tuxxy__> no bug then
<tuxxy__> thanks
<mvo> tuxxy__: thank you! did you change the animation settings or did you stick with the hardy defaults ?
<tuxxy__> yes I enabled the new animations plugin and everything seems to work fine except open/close animations and also I get a little distortion with some effects when I minimize/maximize
<tuxxy__> usually distortion is in the top window frame maybe an issue with emerald I dont kno
<tuxxy__> I plan to fresh install again in 3 days so hopefully that should fix it all although I have my /home partition seperate so I hope it doesnt happen again
<tuxxy__> *frsh install
<tuxxy__> hardly any animations worked at first until I enabled the enw animations plugin in compiz then my minimize/maximize worked fine but not the open/close
<tuxxy__> i also tried the old nvidia driver v173 but no luck
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<mvo> tuxxy__: please add a bugreport just so that this information does not get lost and let me know about the bugnumber when its finished, I'm running a test to see if I can reproduce it
<tuxxy__> ok will do, this is on AMD64 - nvidia 8600GTS
<tuxxy__> upger
<tuxxy__> upgrade to Ibux from Hardy
<tuxxy__> mvo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/289966
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 289966 in compiz "Open/Close animations do not function after upgrade to Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<TedC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/289952
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 289952 in update-manager "[8.10] update-manager ignores sources.list during hardy->intrepid upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> OEM tests successful on both desktop and alternate (Ubuntu)
<heno> I'm getting a black screen on kub oem 64-bit (kvm)
<heno> but in a different place this time, after the user config
<heno> davmor2 reported success earlier though
<heno> could someone try that on hw, vm or vbox?
<heno> to rule out kvm-isms
 * heno starts xubuntu 64 alt
 * stgraber takes edubuntu amd64
<stgraber> failed
<stgraber> slangasek: ^
<stgraber> it tried to get packages from the internet (as usual)
<stgraber> libgsm1 and libavcodec51
<stgraber> slangasek: what do we expect from the edubuntu addon ? being able to install without internet or just to install (I did have internet enabled when installing so I have it in my sources.list)
<stgraber> heno: ^
<heno> hm, it worked here, but I had network
<stgraber> yeah, with network it'd have downloaded these two packages
<stgraber> my question is: Is it supposed to install without internet ?
<stgraber> IIRC it was supposed to but never quite did
<heno> how ungracefully does it fail?
<stgraber> (since we turned the recommends on)
<heno> I guess you can install most apps individually
<stgraber> heno: "Some softwares can't be installed because the installer is unable to get some needed packages" or something similar
<stgraber> so only part of it won't be installed
<heno> I guess those two packages should be seeded
<stgraber> and I suspect that if I didn't have internet when doing the install it wouldn't even have tried to download these
<heno> sounds like a fairly simple fix - there is certainly space now
<stgraber> yeah, IIRC we have some free space on the edubuntu CD
<heno> 300+MB
<heno> WinFOSS has been removed now
<stgraber> oh, ok I'll add that to my testcase change list, so they get removed
<heno> I've counted removed winfoss as a PASS :)
<stgraber> yeah because it was successfully removed :)
<mvo> bdmurray: do you think you could squeeze in a SRU verification ? (for #289855 and #255545)?
<bdmurray> mvo: I'll get with sbeattie and see what we can work out
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 289855 seems the more important of the two is that right?
<bdmurray> mvo_: did you see my last msg?
<mvo_> bdmurray: no, looks like I disconnected before :/
 * mvo_ kicks his network
<bdmurray> I'll get with sbeattie and see what we can work out
<bdmurray> bug 289855 seems the more important of the two is that right?
<mvo_> thanks! its hopefully really easy/straightforward
<mvo_> the apt one is slightly more important, but they are roughtly equal
<bdmurray> okay
<bdmurray> sbeattie: mvo was looking for some help with sru verification of a hardy2intrepid upgrade
<bdmurray> sbeattie: actually 2 of them
<bdmurray> maybe we can split them between us?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: sure.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: actually dependent on each other
<sbeattie> the update-manager one and the apt one?
<bdmurray> hmm, actually they seem dependent on each other
<bdmurray> yeah, that's them
<bdmurray> I have a hardy vm I could do it with
<sbeattie> I don't mind, I was going to do some more upgrade testing today.
<sbeattie> if nothing else, it's also useful to an upgrade from a system with hardy-proposed enabled as well.
<bdmurray> It might be good for the SRU screencast too - or maybe bug 270777.  I have hardware for that
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-28
<yotux> how can one help with testing
<heno> yotux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures has an introduction
<heno> yotux: the images in need of testing are listed at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<heno> there are links to ISO images and test cases
<yotux> herno -- I am not sure where all log files are but I can find them if there is a guide that will tell me how
<yotux> Thakns for the reply also
<yotux> is there an easy way to read ASCII art style I am having a hard time with it
<yotux> I got it kde browser doesn't display nicely Firefox does
<yotux> I want to test a dvd image is there going to be direction how how to complete this test?
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone intersted in dist-upgrade horror stories?
<persia> ScottK-laptop, Not directly, but if you've something that breaks hard, please register it on the tracker.
<ScottK-laptop> persia: Not sure where to put it on the tracker.
<ScottK-laptop> It was Kubuntu tests that failed, but it's likely across the board
<persia> ScottK-laptop, I'd probably add it to the appropriate place on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/upgrade/all , file the bug against the offending package, and mark it serious.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<persia> That gets it on release-team radar, and if it's very hard broken, it's possible to shim (although It needs to be *very* hard broken).
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, well I'm working towards enough information for the release notes.
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well test case completed.  It's not pretty news.
 * ScottK-laptop goes and falls over because it's very late here.
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<davmor2> slangasek: are all the iso's stable now?
<ara> good morning davmor2
 * ara is testing alternate i386 OEM
<slangasek> davmor2: 'stable'?
<davmor2> Cool :)
<slangasek> ... I hope that wasn't in answer to me
<davmor2> slangasek: As in not about to be respun
<slangasek> there are some images that we're considering a respin of
<davmor2> sooner than latter I hope :)
<slangasek> as soon as the right people come on-line in London
<davmor2> slangasek: which cd are likely to be re-spun?  Will it affect netboot?
<slangasek> it won't affect netboot
<slangasek> we're probably looking at ubuntu {alternate,desktop,server,dvd}
<davmor2> Okay cool I'll get them out the way then
<davmor2> slangasek: okay cool?
<slangasek> hmm?
<davmor2> slangasek: rather now than later :)
<slangasek> what rather now than later? netboot?
<davmor2> slangasek: No the re-spin
<slangasek> yes, the decision hasn't been made yet
<slangasek> confirmed that dvd,alternate,desktop will be rerolled
<ara> slangasek: do we know when?
<slangasek> as soon as I can get the bits I need out of the publisher
<slangasek> (which will be a bit yet, I just missed the start of this hour's publisher run)
<slangasek> ok, the ones that are being rerolled are all disabled on the tracker
<slangasek> there are still some images we believe we don't need to reroll
<slangasek> oops, image-building pipeline wound up a little suboptimal; will be a bit yet before the new images start trickling in, maybe ~1h or so
<eduardwitteveen> hello, i try to get my wacom intuos3 working
<eduardwitteveen> i have the /dev/input/wacom but my xorg.conf is empty
<davmor2> eduardwitteveen: probably best to ask on #ubuntu
<eduardwitteveen> well, in 8.04 i had a lot more lines in my xorg.conf :D
<eduardwitteveen> and before 8.04 the wacom intuos worked out of the box
<slangasek> eduardwitteveen: please see the release notes
<slangasek> er, no
<eduardwitteveen> slangasek: it's there, the zero config for x :D
<slangasek> sorry, it's not in the release notes yet, it still needs to be added before release
<slangasek> eduardwitteveen: please see bug #282203 instead
<eduardwitteveen> slangasek: thanx!
<eduardwitteveen> and keep on the good work (i couldnt fix it my selve anymore, since my xorg.conf was empty and i didnt know how to fix it,..)
<davmor2> heno: edubuntu netboot may be borked completely
<heno> davmor2: is that the same problem as last week?
<davmor2> no it's stuck at 2% doing nothing
 * pedro_ syncing ubuntu alternate i386
<slangasek> good timing, since I just posted it :)
<pedro_> I just reloaded the tracker and the build appear there ;-)
<davmor2> Anyone can you confirm that edubuntu install hangs a 2% on netboot please
 * liw starts preparing ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) images for upgrade testing
<heno> davmor2: I'll have a look
<davmor2> heno: thanks
<davmor2> I'll write a bug for it now it only happens on edubuntu
<liw> there's jigdo available for RC images, right? and the delta between RC and current dailies is fairly small, right? so it would be possible to get an ISO faster by using jigdo to get an RC ISO, and then rsync to update to the current one, yes?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> there's also jigdo available for dailies, though
<slangasek> so that might be faster still :)
<liw> there are? ok
 * liw suggested to sbeattie earlier today via e-mail that dl-ubuntu-test-iso could be improved to use a jigdo+rsync combination
<slangasek> not linked from the tracker, but present alongside the isos in the same directory on the server
<slangasek> jigdo gets tricky because of how quickly old packages get superseded on the mirrors
<slangasek> but once we're frozen for release, it certainly helps
<liw> perhaps adding jigdo support to dl-ubuntu-test-iso would be good during the jaunty cycle, then
<liw> interestingly, the server gets half-installed in the time the live cd boots
<davmor2> liw: maybe if the script could detect if the there is a file already installed and rsync if there is and jigdo if there isn't
<liw> davmor2, definitely
<slangasek> almost all images are refreshed, now
<slangasek> just waiting on xubuntu desktop, ubuntu dvd, umpc
 * ara takes alternate i386 OEM
<davmor2> heno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/290234
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 290234 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Netboot locks up at 2% installing the selected edubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New]
<heno> davmor2: confirmed
<davmor2> slangasek: you might want to add that one to the release notes :)
<slangasek> was this tested before, with RC?
<slangasek> and is edubuntu desktop the only one broken?
<davmor2> slangasek: RC was tested and it passed but was missing some apps.  However now the install just stops at 2% had it there for the install length of another netboot install
<heno> AFAIR it failed differently before, suffering from nested recommends
<davmor2> slangasek: I should say sorry it installed but failed due to the missing apps
<slangasek> alright
<davmor2> stgraber: are you about yet?
<davmor2> I'm just wondering if it is building the lstp stuff too or trying to without the elements being there
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop posted; just ubuntu dvd and UMPC now
<dholbach> hum... my alternate amd64 install is hanging at 18% for more than half an hour (in KVM, 500M of memory) right now, md5sum is looking good
 * dholbach restarts
<liw> ah yes, my old nemesis: "grub-install (hd0)" failure
<ScottK-laptop> heno: Do you know if you have any successful test reports with Intel D945 systems or could you point me in the right direction to find out?
<heno> schwuk: can we search our results for this? ^
<heno> ScottK-laptop: my only other suggestion is https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=d945
<schwuk> What is the D945?
<ScottK-laptop> It's an intel motherboard chipset
<ScottK-laptop> I'm trying to find out if Bug #290153 is just that box being 'special' or if it's a real problem.
<schwuk> heno: We can, but don't have any results.
<ScottK-laptop> schwuk: Thanks for looking.
<liw> this upgrade testing is going to fail, because several of my attempts to install hardy fail on the grub-install failure
<heno> liw: try using http://files.omma.net/kvm/
<ScottK-laptop> heno: Since 1 of 1 test samples fails for Intel D945 motherboards, I think it should be release noted.  I have a workaround now.
<liw> heno, i386 is one of the ones that does work for me, actually
<liw> heno, ubuntu amd64 not, kubuntu i386 yes, kubuntu amd64 not, both i386 and amd64 server ys
<heno> ScottK-laptop: I agree
<ScottK-laptop> OK. Thanks.
<heno> liw: can you install server 64 and add ubuntu-desktop?
<liw> heno, I can try that, at least
<liw> I wonder if it would be a good idea to investigate these grub-install failures (under kvm only?) after the intrepid release -- since hardy is LTS, it'll be used for years to come
<heno> liw: agree. did you file a bug?
<liw> heno, no, but I will, now
<liw> heno, can you suggest against which package?
<heno> thanks. We'll milestone for 8.04.2 so we don't forget
<heno> liw: not sure - grub?
<liw> heno, 252901 has already been reported
<heno> thanks
<liw> 219165 has already been reported, oops
<ScottK-laptop> heno: So I've added an ubuntu-release-notes task on Bug #290153 and included a proposed note.  Anything else I should do on that?
<heno> ScottK-laptop: sounds fine, thanks
<dholbach> mvo, koon: is that current amd64-alternate?
<mvo> dholbach: I had it with i386-alternate the other day
<Koon> dholbach: I experience lockups with installed systems too, that's not installation realted
<dholbach> Koon: oopsie :-(
<Koon> that's since I upgraded the host to intrepid, so probably something taht has to do with kvm on the host
<dholbach> the install just went fine, I'll try installing on a real disk tomorrow
<Koon> I've been trying to crosscheck if that's not virtio related
<Koon> couldn't reproduce it so far on virtio-enabled VMs
<dholbach> I have another install hanging right now.... kvm is still using 100% CPU
<mathiaz> dholbach: where does the install hang?
<dholbach> mathiaz: at various stages, right now it says "configuring linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<mathiaz> dholbach: right - it may take a while
<dholbach> only one out of 4 attempts succeeded
<dholbach> the last one was hanging for like 30 minutes before I killed it
<mathiaz> dholbach: I've also noticed some slow down when configuring the kernel
<mathiaz> dholbach: hm - are you testing in kvm?
<dholbach> mathiaz: yes
<Koon> It locks up during IO intensive tasks afaict
<mathiaz> I've also noticed that generating the language can take quite some time
<mathiaz> during which the install seems stuck
<mathiaz> but I hadn't had to kill install for months now
<dholbach> mathiaz: your host is hardy? intrepid?
<mathiaz> dholbach: hardy
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<dholbach> Koon and I are on intrepid on the host too :)
<dholbach> now I have a LiveCD session hanging too - is there anything I could debug?
<heno> cking says cruft-remover is still on the 64 bit desktop image
 * davmor2 starting the wubi m-a run#
 * heno food, bbl
<liw> bleh, two kvm instances crashed
<liw> and dumped core
<liw> soren, are you interested? if so, what should do dig out for you?
<soren> liw: Quite interested, yes.
<soren> liw: What's the host?
<liw> soren, this is with an intrepid host, and hardy guests
<soren> liw: Hardy guests? Why are you testing hardy guests?
<liw> soren, I'm preparing hardy images in order to do upgrade tests
<soren> liw: Ah, clever.
<soren> liw: Amd or Intel hardware?
<liw> soren, Intel
<soren> liw: Using the stock kvm modules or the ones from the kvm-source package?
<liw> soren, hmm, how do I check? I forget if I switched back to stock kvm modules or not
<soren> liw: Check dmesg. If it says "kvm-72" somewhere, you're using the ones from kvm-source.
<liw> soren, kvm-source is installed, no kvm-72 in dmesg output
<liw> soren, also not in syslog
<soren> liw: Hm... Han gon.
<soren> Hang on, even.
<soren> liw: Can you pastebin the output of "dkms status" and "uname -r", please?
<liw> soren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63638/
<soren> :(
<soren> liw: try "dpkg-reconfigure kvm-source"
<liw> soren, will that affect the nine other kvm instances I have running?
<soren> liw: It shouldn't, no.
<soren> liw: You won't be able to replace the kernel modules while they're running, though.
<liw> soren, no worries, I can shut them down, I'll just wait until that one install is finished
<soren> liw: Alright. The dpkg-reconfigure ought to recompile the modules for your current kernel version.
<liw> soren, ack; can I do something useful with the two core files I have?
<soren> liw: How big are they?
<liw> soren, 1.1 gigs, uncompressed
<liw> soren, I see from dmesg that the kernel has logged the segfaults: [96440.788175] kvm[6006]: segfault at 284 ip 0000000000435355 sp 00007fff7f68df40 error 4 in kvm[400000+19e000]
<liw> [96441.051001] kvm[5585]: segfault at 284 ip 0000000000435355 sp 00007fffb7e2c6c0 error 4 in kvm[400000+19e000]
<liw> soren, note the same ip for both
<soren> liw: Ok. I don't think the possible value of the data outweighs the hassle of exchanging those files.
<liw> soren, they're about 415 megs gzipped, so yeah, pretty big
<soren> That segfault info might be valuable, though.
<liw> soren, is there something you want me to look at before I reboot?
<soren> liw: No, I think I'm good.
 * pedro_ doing desktop i386 oem
<davmor2> It's snowing :)
<liw> heno, I did the server+ubuntu-desktop thing, seems to have worked, so I now have something to do an upgrade test with; good
<heno> cool
<slangasek> sorry folks, ubuntu desktop CDs being rebuilt once more, system-cleaner-gtk was still installed in the livefs when it should've gone away with the last build
<ogra> not easy to clean up ... that cleaner app ....
<davmor2> bugger
<heno> just 2 CDs, not so bad :)
<liw> not the dvds?
<persia> Well, it probably *should* have been more images, but system-cleaner came late enough in the cycle that most seeds weren't updated to include it.
<davmor2> heno: Going onto slowband and I'd just about finished syncing the first lot :)
 * heno wanders of for a break, back for more testing later
<slangasek> liw: dvds built later so weren't hit by the race condition
<liw> slangasek, ok
 * liw starts upgrade testing edubuntu
<ara> davmor2: where are you based?
<davmor2> Wolverhampton
<jdstrand> fyi-- I'm testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2127/46 (upgrade Ubuntu i386)
<davmor2> slangasek: have the ubuntu cd's been re-rolled?
<davmor2> ara: http://picasaweb.google.com/davmor2/Christmassy#5262246690783571394
<ara> davmor2: :-)
<ara> well, guys, I am off for today. See you tomorrow. have a nice day/evening (apply to your time zone)
 * pedro_ starts xubuntu i386
<davmor2> slangasek: are the new, new, new ubuntu iso's up yet?
<liw2> blip
 * liw takes on ubuntu amd64 and i386 upgrades
<davmor2> finally :)
<davmor2> I will mostly be testing ubuntu wubi and m-a which will include desktop and autoresize
 * heno takes the remaining 64 bit studio tests and u-alt-64 expert and rescue
<davmor2> asac: query on the new home page, is the Ubuntu help meant to go to the 8.04 help page?
<asac> davmor2: which link is that?
<asac> i mean ... where are you looking at new homepage?
<davmor2> asac: in firefox on a fresh install
<davmor2> on intrepid
<asac> davmor2: i dont have a new homepage there yet
<asac> its still 8.04 here
<asac> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<davmor2> asac: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/home.png
<asac> davmor2: well. that url isnt in my yard ;)
<davmor2> just realised though it just goes to help.ubuntu.com
<asac> also the caching invalidation didnt work (it wasnt updated here)
<asac> davmor2: yeah. its unversioned
<asac> davmor2: please ping newz2000 about that
<asac> davmor2: ok i pinged him and asked him to come here
<davmor2> I threw me because of the big Ubuntu 8.04LTS in the title ;)
<davmor2> :)
<asac> davmor2: well. thats definitly wrong ;) ... and should be fixed
<newz2000> hey
<asac> in one way or the other
<asac> newz2000: hey ;)
<asac> thanks for the prompt join-up ;)
<newz2000> np
<asac> newz2000: two things:
<newz2000> what's up?
<asac> newz2000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63720/
<asac> newz2000: so: a) help points to 8.04 (or at least help.ubuntu.com suggests that)
<asac> (is that mdke i need to bug?)
<davmor2> newz2000: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/home.png the link for Ubuntu Help takes you to help.ubuntu.com but it has a big 8.04 LTS on the front page ;)
<asac> newz2000: b) for me the new homepage wasnt refreshed (proxy problem?)
<asac> newz2000: i had to run shift-ctrl+reload to get the new homepage
<newz2000> well, regarding a: I suspect the doc team will provide me an update homepage for help.u.c soon
<asac> newz2000: ok. i will check that with mdke
<newz2000> regarding b: that's interesting, maybe your shift+reload fixed it for all
<asac> newz2000: will the homepage from 8.04 point to a versioned help then too?
<asac> newz2000: hah ;)
<newz2000> what do you mean by "homepage from 8.04" ?
<newz2000> oh, on the start page
<newz2000> ah, good question
<asac> newz2000: i got the page that was previously used for 8.10 ... which was a copy
<newz2000> no, it won't, but there will be a tab at the top that says 8.04 I think
<asac> forcing reload brought the new to my face
<asac> newz2000: ok. maybe we should also display which version they are currently running then ;)
<asac> (if possible
<asac> )
<asac> but not a big thing
<newz2000> I wonder if we should link the 8.04 start page directly to the 8.04 docs
<newz2000> we probably should
<asac> newz2000: thats what i mean
<asac> newz2000: we should ask mdke what the plan is for versions et al
<asac> newz2000: imo we should always link to the versioned doc page
<newz2000> yeah, if things are the same as they have been for the last several releases he'll have a tarball for me to upload soon. At that time I'll change the 8.04 start page's help link
<newz2000> I agree
<asac> newz2000: ok. if there is a version namespace available for help.ubuntu.com that will work
<asac> is that the case?
 * asac just revealed his ignorance about help.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> yes, it follows the convestion help.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<asac> newz2000: ok. anything i should do to properly remind you of that?
<asac> or is all handed over now ;)
<newz2000> no, it doesn't make sense to do anything until the help docs are uploaded so when that happens i'll know to do the start page too
<asac> newz2000: ok :) ... ACTION: make help link versioned for 8.04 and 8.10 homepage when the content gets deployed
<davmor2> asacbot back in action then ;)
 * davmor2 moves onto Xubuntu
<liw3> yo
<liw> I think I'm done for today
<davmor2> liw: Nooooooooooooooooooo,  Oh alright then ;)
<liw> there's three upgrade tests remaining, and I couldn't get a Kubuntu amd64 hardy install done so that needs someone else; I can do the two Xubuntu ones tomorrow, though
<davmor2> liw: I'll take the 64bit upgrade but not till tomorrow :)
<mdz> note that the BBC plugin is non-functional due to a server-side problem, will be fixed tomorrow
 * heno afk
<slangasek> davmor2: how goes the testing?  do things feel on-track to you?
<slangasek> (and others)
<davmor2> slangasek: getting there as long as there are no more re-spins should be okay
<davmor2> I'm finishing off xubuntu tonight which leave 3 upgrades and a handful of tests on each cd tomorrow
<mathiaz> slangasek: -server is rolling well.
<TheMuso> heno: thanks for doing studio amd64.
 * TheMuso is going to do studio i386 now, and also test studio amd64 just to be sure.
<slangasek> davmor2: "handful of tests on each CD" - is that intentional?  Seems suboptimal to me
<davmor2> slangasek: as in 2-3 on 70% ish and 1 test on the rest
<slangasek> yes, is that intentional to have the unfinished cases distributed in such a manner?
<slangasek> because that makes it harder to get other people to help sweep up if we fall behind due to the larger download requirements
<davmor2> slangasek: No I think people are just grabing 1 or 2 tests and that is all
<davmor2> but on a plus side it does knock the overall amount down :)
<slangasek> ok; some of our testers for final have just a few assigned test cases, so in that case it makes sense
<davmor2> slangasek: it also means tomorrow we'll split the tasks remaining between the regular tester and blitz through them :)
<slangasek> ok. :)
<heno> slangasek: I try to do some of the more odd-ball and time consuming tests first like OEM and expert that others are less likely to mop up in the end
<heno> TheMuso: rock! thank you :)
<heno> The remaining stuff doesn't look to bad, provided the mobile guys take care of MID and UMPC
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> heno: I can run the umpc test whilst the others are running
<heno> ok, cool :)
<slangasek> davmor2: I think UMPC is better left to the mobile team, unless you happen to have hardware that matches their targets?
<davmor2> but they'll need to hit mid I don't have the hardware for it :)
<davmor2> slangasek: acer aspire one netbook
<stgraber> heno: I'll do LTSP tonight
<stgraber> heno: so consider both Ubuntu Alternate as done
 * heno had a quick rest while his text box was IO-bound and is now fresh for more hours of testing
<heno> stgraber: cool!
<slangasek> davmor2: I don't know if that's specifically among the target hardware - thus I was going to leave it to Mobile to sort out :)
<davmor2> slangasek: It works.  But I don't mind leaving it to them :)
<davmor2> saves me putting netbook remix back on it :)
<slangasek> "works" != "targeted", so I really would recommend leaving it for them to sort out
<davmor2> heno: I'm running the last 2 tests on Xubuntu now then I'm hitting the sack
<heno> davmor2: ok, sleep well :)
<bdmurray> I'm doing kubuntu alt amd64 entire disk w/ encryption now
<slangasek> krafty: hi, you marked http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2175/27 as a failed test for you; is this because of the two issues you commented on?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-29
<slangasek> krafty: and when you say that oo-about-ubuntu-ru.rtf is in Greek, are you sure it's Greek as opposed to Russian, which is what it's supposed to be?
<slangasek> (it displays fine in Russian for me on an installed system)
<stgraber> ubuntu alternate amd64/i386 manual + LTSP will be done in an hour, they are installing now
<TheMuso> Thanks to whoever is testing studio i386.
<stgraber> alright, laptop is doing so much ISO testing that I can't even switch windows on it, it's time for some food while waiting for things to become fast again :)
<heno> TheMuso: that would be pedro
<TheMuso> heno: Yes I saw.
<stgraber> ok, with the tests I'm currently doing, we'll then have Ubuntu alternates and Ubuntu desktops done
<stgraber> not sure what I'll take next though, I can't really start downloading some new images due to the slow internet ... I'll probably just continue doing some more testing on already validated ones
<heno> stgraber: that would be good - it would be great to get double coverage on all cases (or at least the key ones)
<stgraber> yeah
<stgraber> and we really need testers for Mythbuntu
<heno> stgraber: I'm doing that now
<stgraber> ok
<heno> though some Mythubuntu people who know better what it should do would be great
<heno> I can confirm that it installs, plays sounds, starts the mythtv apps, etc
<stgraber> that's 3 more images done :) I now take server amd64, doing that remaining lvm + erase disk testcase and confirming all the others
<TheMuso> Ok studio tests are all validated at least once.
<slangasek> \o/
<stgraber> nobody happens to have an ESX setup at home ? :)
<stgraber> that's the only remaining testcase for Ubuntu server
<heno> I'm going to get some sleep - back in a few hours
<stgraber> heno: good night
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu server i386
<krafty> <slangasek> ping
<slangasek> krafty: hi
<krafty> slangasek: hey, sorry, it was my first time through the test suite
<slangasek> no worries, I just need some clarification :)
<krafty> slangasek: its a pass. i just started a week and half ago; just trying to helo
<krafty> slangasek: do i need to change the report or is all cool?
<slangasek> krafty: I've marked it as a pass now, thanks :)
<krafty> slangasek: cool, thanks. sorry for any confusion.
<slangasek> no worries
 * TheMuso goes to validate the two remaining tests for kubuntu alternate amd64.
<stgraber> cool
<stgraber> we'll also need someone who can easily setup VMs for test upgrade (Xubuntu)
<TheMuso> Sure, I can power up a xubuntu hardy vm for a test upgrade.
<stgraber> would be cool, I don't quite have the bandwidth to download Xubuntu hardy + the upgrade :( I really need to order that 10Mbit internet :)
<TheMuso> Does it matter what vm software is used?
<TheMuso> stgraber: I keep a local mirror hardy and intrepid here.
<stgraber> no, I'm doing everything in kvm myself because it's the easiest to setup but everything should work now (wasn't the case with the alphas)
<TheMuso> But in this instance I'll probably use my ISP's mirror.
<TheMuso> right
<rimestad> hi, i have a quick question about Intrepid. It's just that i'm missing a file, and i don't know if it is just me! The package x11-common installs a symbolic link from /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt to /etc/X11/rgb.txt, which is used by some programs, but the file /etc/X11/rgb.txt dos not exist with me and I can't find it any where else! Is that just me or are any other with x11-common installed missing that file to?
<stgraber> rimestad: that file exists here
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ dpkg -S /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<stgraber> x11-common: /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<stgraber> so it came with x11-common, but as it's a config file, if you remove it or something removes it, it won't be restored on update
<stgraber> (except if the update actually changes the file)
 * stgraber hopes his memories of how config files are handled are right :)
<persia> Well, there are different kinds of configuration files in /etc : some are conffiles, and some are not conffiles, but that's close enough to correct that the details don't matter in this case.
<rimestad> ok :)
<persia> (there are also somethings files that can be used for configuration in /usr/share/ but those are not considered either conffiles or configuration files, but that's even less relevant in this case)
<persia> s/somethings/sometimes/1
<rimestad> is there a way i can restore it then?
<rimestad> cause im missing it and i have a application needing it!
<persia> You could download and extract the package, and copy it from the package source, or purge and reinstall the package (this probably has unfortunate domino effects for x11-common)
<persia> s/package source/extracted package/
<rimestad> ok, I will go for the download an extract then :)
<rimestad> thanks
<TheMuso> /c/c
<rimestad> The only rgb.txt file I can find in the x11-common (1:7.4~5ubuntu3) package is the symbolic link! so the file /etc/X11/rgb.txt is not created by this package! i have looked a little around the web and it seems that this has been a problem before where the xrgb package provided the file, but that package don't exist any more!
 * heno preps for some upgrade tests
 * heno starts ubuntu DVD oem test
<liw> good morning
<liw> heno, which upgrade tests? I'm about to start the xubuntu ones (i386 and amd64)
<liw> or, rather, just the i386 one, since I didn't manage to create an amd64 hardy image
<heno> liw: I'll do the kub 64 first then
<liw> heno, ack, I didn't manage to create a kubuntu amd64 hardy image, either
<heno> ok
<ara> morning all :)
 * liw takes Kubuntu DVD amd64 ubiquity OEM install test
 * liw takes Ubuntu DVD amd64 debian-installer install test
<heno> Hi ara. Happen to have any 64-bit VMs lying around?
<heno> Hardy, that is
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> hello heno. I am afraid, not
<heno> hey davmor2
<davmor2> heno: what do you need
<heno> davmor2: we need 2 64-bit upgrade tests
<heno> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<davmor2> heno: yeah I can do them
<heno> davmor2: rock!
<davmor2> apparently liw was having issues with 64bit in vm on kubuntu yesterday
<heno> I'm having the same problems liw did creating hardy 64 kvm images
<heno> yeah, it's a kvm-on-intrepid bug
<davmor2> so I'll take the 2 64bit then if you can retest the edubuntu netboot against the gb server
<davmor2> heno: ^
<heno> davmor2: will do
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> heno: do you want a load of packages installing before upgrade?
<heno> ah! got a hardy 64 VM now with the server ISO
 * ara takes xubuntu i386 upgrade testing
<liw2> yo
<slangasek> wow, we're down to only 3 unfinished tests?  great work, all
<slangasek> that gives us extra time to reroll the DVDs then, right? :-)
 * davmor2 Hears shots from all around the world heading in slangasek's direction
<liw> ubuntu server again needs tests by someone with vmware
<liw> slangasek, three unfinished tests? I count four
<slangasek> liw: I was going by the above-mentioned http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested, which seems to count differently
<liw> slangasek, ah yeah, that lists stuff that hasn't even been started yet
<heno> there is also http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/inprogress
<slangasek> liw: oh, right
<liw> davmor2 is doing the 64-bit upgrade tests, so we now need to hunt down someone who can be forced to admit to having vmware
<slangasek> specifically vmware ESX, no?
<heno> vmware with ESX, a rather specialised setup
<davmor2> slangasek: I think it's safe to assume that if the server guys who setup the option don't have then we're screwed :)
<slangasek> I've pung them already, yes
<slangasek> but possibly before any of them were awake
<liw> slangasek, you have phone numbers, use them!
<slangasek> heh
<liw> I should note that since all my testing is under kvm, I haven't had any success with stuff that uses audio -- might be good for someone to test some of that on real hardware
<slangasek> more effective to wait for them to wander sleepily to the computer on their own, and /then/ pounce
<heno> davmor2: edubuntu netboot still hangs on the .gb mirror, trying the .no one
<mathiaz> slangasek: hm - ESX - I may be able to get access to an instance
<mathiaz> slangasek: we used to have one community member doing the testing
<slangasek> mathiaz: it would be good if someone could get access to an instance if this is going to remain on our list of test cases, yes :)
<heno> hm, edu netboot hangs on no.archive.u.c too; trying archive.u.c sanity check
<ara> upgrade testing on xubuntu (with 'es' lang support) is 941 packages. not too bad :)
<davmor2> mvo: do you deal with the kubuntu upgrades too?
<mvo> davmor2: maybe, what is the issue?
<davmor2> I keep getting error messages could not install x the upgrade will continue.... but this might not work....
<mvo> davmor2: urgs, please keep it running and file a bug, that is bad(tm)
<mvo> davmor2: do you remember which one the first package was that gave this error?
<mvo> davmor2: apport should pop up at the end of the upgrade
<davmor2> nvidia-glx-new bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/290638
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 290638 in update-manager "kubuntu upgrade error" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> mvo: that's the exact message but I'm on about number 6-7
<davmor2> mvo: the log will be in /var/log/dist-upgrade right?  If so I'll attach it to the bug
<mvo> davmor2: yes, that is the dir. if you don't mind file a new bug (with apport) that should be the easiest, we can always duplicate it
<davmor2> mvo: I'm not sure it crashes it's just error but I can try for you
<davmor2> mvo: apport reports no crashes
<persia> davmor2, Remember that in today's images apport is off by default.
<davmor2> persia: it's apport that is reporting there are no crashes :)
<davmor2> persia, mvo: sorry with you.  I'll restart with hardy and add apport
<mvo> davmor2: please save the logs first :)
<mvo> davmor2: and/or attach to the bugreport you mentioned earlier
<davmor2> mvo: do you want all the logs or just main.log/apt.log
<mvo> davmor2: main.log and term.log (or apt-term.log) are the most important ones
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> mvo: main and term are up.  apt-term is empty
<davmor2> mvo: anything else before I wipe it?
<mvo> davmor2: in #290638 ?
<mvo> davmor2: /var/log/apt/term.log (just for completness)
<davmor2> yes and Ill upload it now
<mvo> thanks davmor2!
<davmor2> mvo: /var/log/apt/term.log is empty too
<mvo> davmor2: ok, thanks
<mvo> davmor2: do you still have the base image of that install?
<davmor2> mvo: the kubuntu hardy one?
<mvo> yes
<davmor2> mvo: just reinstalling it now and adding apport to the mix
<davmor2> mvo: is there anything you would like me to try with it or just add apport?
<mvo> davmor2: it looks like for some reason your nvidia-glx-new install was broken
<mvo> and I wonder why
 * heno afk
<mvo> on the hardy system, so it would be cool if you could try if you can reproduce the fialure
<davmor2> I shall try
<davmor2> mvo: I think I know what happened D'oh my bag.  I think I did the nvidia update restarted so I could see the whole screen and then did the updates.  I'm trying it the other way around now see if that fixes it :)
<davmor2> mvo: Right that's nvidia enabled and in use.  installing apport and then I'll go for the upgrade again
<stgraber> morning
<ara> morning stgraber :-)
<davmor2> mvo: still throwing up the errors
<davmor2> stgraber: morning dude
<pips1> stgraber: hi
<pips1> stgraber: i see you tested ltsp and the edubuntu add-on cds..
<stgraber> pips1: yeah
<davmor2> mvo: same issue
<pips1> stgraber: have you been in touch with RichEd lately?
 * ara -> lunch
<stgraber> pips1: not really, saw him on #edubuntu two weeks ago while he was with ogra in germany (IIRC)
<pips1> stgraber: I won't be able to put the edubuntu release notes on the website tomorrow, because I'm busy with work meetings.. so I want to find a replacement to help out with the e.o website
<pips1> I noticed some new drupal accounts in e.o, perhaps they can help.. you know tirion and nubae?
<mvo> davmor2: interessting, was that a fresh kubuntu install and then you added nvidia and it crashed?
<mvo> davmor2: I will try to reproduce it here, I wonder why its happening on kubuntu but not on ubuntu
<davmor2> mvo: it didn't crash though that is what is so confusing.  The whole process works as expected until the upgrade.
<davmor2> mvo: Yeap straight install I added some apps and bookmarks first time round.  But second time was a vanilla install plus updates plus nvidia
<davmor2> mvo: jockey starts up the after reboot and informs you that the nvidia drivers are in use
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, I give it a go now (kubuntu regular, not the kde4 version?)
<davmor2> kubuntu 3.5.6 or whatever it is yes
<davmor2> mvo: would it be worth trying against kde4 too, to see if you get the same issue?
<slangasek> mvo: nvidia-glx-177 Conflicts: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new Provides: nvidia-glx; so nvidia-glx-new should have been uninstalled before the nvidia-glx-177 preinst ever triggered?
<james_w> Hi, the ISO tracker looks full, but I know that's no reason to stop.
<james_w> any suggestions for what I hammer on?
<ogra> james_w, ubuntu-umpc ;)
<ogra> or -mid
<persia> Generally, hit whatever has the lowest test count.
<mvo> davmor2: hm, I can not reproduce the issue here it seems, let me try again
<davmor2> mvo: I'm retrying here too
<davmor2> heno: this one preserve home you might want to think about adding it as a testcase sound important if it is going to affect that quantity of cd's and dvd's
<heno> davmor2: right. perhaps we should just modify the manual partitioning case for this run
<heno> davmor2: did you write something? I can merge it in there
<heno> (or I can write something)
<davmor2> heno: I'm not sure we got as far as actual install methods.  Although there might be one on the old server
<davmor2> heno: it's there but basic for manual partitioning https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubuntu/LiveCd/LiveInstall  but I think this would need a separate case specifically.  I can write one up for jaunty but it want be in time for this round.  Although the instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome should be good enough for now.
<heno> davmor2: indeed - I'll have a look. Not sure how quickly stgraber can get a new case on the tracker
<davmor2> heno: for now just add a note to manual I think it'll be the easiest
<heno> agreed
<davmor2> and then sort out a proper testcase etc for jaunty
<davmor2> sounds like it might be a late night then.
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 10. ...." in ubiquity ubuntu-mid, german instally trying to select an us keyboard
<ogra> lool, ^^^ :(
<lool> ogra: File a bug
<ogra> will do indeed
<ogra> after the install finished
<ogra> lool, bah, that issue makes the install fail badly in the end
<lool> ogra: Could you file it and look into it with persia or other installer people?
<ogra> on it
 * persia is hungry for a bug number
<davmor2> persia: bug 1 go on fix that ;)
<persia> davmor2, I'm trying, but it's a hard one, so I appreciate your help.
<davmor2> :D
<ogra> persia, sorry, took a moment to get the logs
<ogra> persia, bug 290760
<persia> ogra, Could you also attach /var/log/syslog ?  (and /var/log/partman might be interesting, but I don't think so in this case)
<ogra> on its way, dont be pushy, i need to get them copied over first :)
<ogra> partitioning worked fine, but i'l attach the partman log anyway
<ogra> done
<ogra> persia, i'll start over now to get a properly finishing install
<ogra> shout if i shouldnt :)
<persia> Before you reboot, could you check for /etc/default/console-setup?
<ogra> there is /etc/default/console-setup.pre-ubiquity only
<ogra> and afaik that gets only installed if console-setup is getting installed
<ogra> hmm
<persia> How about /target/etc/default/console-setup ?
<ogra> syslog disagrees
<ogra> target has it
<ogra> bt the command seems to try to copy it from /
<persia> syslog seems to imply you connected the keyboard after you got the keyboard setup error.
<ogra> i didnt connect anything
<ogra> i just selected an US kbd
<ogra> on the Q1
<ogra> the question is why does ubiquity expect /etc/default/console-setup?
<persia> Dunno then.  Take a look at 15:41:35 [1846.716058]
<persia> That's because console-setup needs it to be missing to setup the console properly.
<persia> Might try the same with -desktop from usb-creator.  I'm curious if it's different (shouldn't be)
<ogra> cjwatson commented in devel
<davmor2> heno: is the meeting on tonight?
<heno> davmor2: yes, but it will mainly just be about the testing to be done
<davmor2> heno: should we split this up between us as to the hardy installs?
<heno> davmor2: ok. I've just prepared ubuntu and kubuntu 64-bit images, will you take i386?
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> which just leave xubuntu
<heno> actually - we could probably use the same hardy image for several of these
<persia> You really just need one per arch.  Might be extra-interesting to try hybrids, as it would be more obvious if something didn't work.  Remember to create a file in $HOME/Desktop or something as a flag.
<heno> indeed
<liw> what's up?
<persia> liw, testing the install preserving /home case
<liw> if I can help with that, do tell
<persia> bug #287747, but other traffic in -meeting is probably more interesting until the respin lands.
<liw> if there will be new images, do they need to be re-tested from scratch again?
<persia> Yes, they need normal testing as well as testing of the new test case.
<liw> ok. I'll stay around to help with that, at least
<sbeattie> heno: is it expected that the driver cd option is only available from gfxboot on the desktop cd and not the others?
<heno> sbeattie: don't know. do have a hardy kubuntu CD to check previous behaviour?
<sbeattie> yeah, one sec.
<sbeattie> err, perhaps I'm not being clear, though: it shows up as an option in the F4 menu for the desktop cd (kubuntu-ibex is my test disc) but not for the alternate or server images.
<sbeattie> but I'll try with a hardy alt disk
<sbeattie> okay, it's not on the hardy alt disk menu either.
<liw> hm, if there's going to be a whole new round of iso testing, I think I'm going to need some caffeine
<davmor2> Right hardy i386 ready to rock :)
<liw> any idea of ETA for new images? (read: should I eat dinner now or tomorrow? :)
<davmor2> liw: Friday's free you can eat Friday ;)
<ScottK-laptop> liw: Never pass up a chance to eat.  You never know for sure when the next one will be.
<davmor2> I'm going for tea an second regardless I just readied my machines for the test that killed our results :)
<Keybuk> liw: did you eat?
<liw> Keybuk, yes
<mathiaz> kirkland: what kind of tests can you do for iso-testing? amd64, i386?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i can do amd64
<kirkland> mathiaz: are the iso's available yet?
<pgraner> cking:  what kind of tests can you do for iso-testing? amd64, i386?
<mathiaz> kirkland: nope.
<cking> pgraner: amd64
<kirkland> mathiaz: k, ping me when they become so
<mathiaz> kirkland: can you prepare for kubuntu cd manual amd64?
<pgraner> cking: standby you'll see when images are ready, mdz will hit you up for the exact test case
<kirkland> mathiaz: consider me "prepared"
<cking> pgraner: ack
<stgraber> oh oh, ISO testing in London offices ? :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: post a url specifically to the iso you want tested, when it's available
<pgraner> cking: can you do CD Live Session for both Ubuntu & Kbuntu amd64 pls?
<cking> pgraner: OK - can I be given the url for these tests so I don't screw up
<pgraner> cking: you can get ubuntu amd64 that image is ready
<cking> pgraner: where?
<evand> pgraner: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081029.2/
<cjwatson> stgraber: bandwidth for the win
<pgraner> cking: use url above
<cking> pgraner: ok
 * cjwatson overwrites a Kubuntu 6.06 powerpc DVD
<cjwatson> things you don't expect to find still lying around
<cking> pgraner: any idea of the url of the page that describes the tests for this ISO?
<cjwatson> they should be linked off iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * TheMuso always uses rewritables for testing.
<davmor2> is that them up at last ?
<cjwatson> ubuntu desktop is
<cjwatson> oh, huh, let me update the tracker
<mathiaz> cking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/LiveCDSession
<cking> mathiaz: many thanks - that's what I was looking for!
<cjwatson> damn, will have to rebuild ubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> i386 has the wrong version of ubiquity
<davmor2> cjwatson: Please god say that's a really bad joke
<cjwatson> sorry, no
<cjwatson> I'll keep the tracker up to date
<davmor2> cjwatson: is 64bit alright or is that screwy too?
<cjwatson> nobody ever put ubuntu desktop i386 on the tracker ...
<cjwatson> amd64 is fine
<cjwatson> I just updated the tracker with that
<cjwatson> I can respin i386 and leave amd64 intact (the build number will change but it'll be identical)
<davmor2> heno: you still around?
<heno> yep
<davmor2> can you cover the preserve home so I can nail the wubi/m-a installs please?
<cjwatson> we can take care of wubi here if that would help
<heno> preserve /home, yep
<davmor2> cjwatson: I got xp/vista partimaged so it's no hassle
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2178/55
<kirkland> mathiaz: url to the iso?
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/intrepid-alternate-amd64.iso ?
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/2178
<evand> Anyone able to test Wubi with Vista?
<davmor2> evand: Yes
<evand> ah, right, I wasn't sure if you were on XP or Vista
<evand> great
<kirkland> mathiaz: got it
<davmor2> evand both
 * heno starts ubuntu amd64 manual-partition test
<cjwatson> kubuntu desktop up
 * davmor2 setting up xp and vista
<schwuk> any tests needing urgent attention?
<davmor2> schwuk: all of them ;)
<schwuk> davmor2: :)
<bdmurray> I'll be starting on kubuntu desktop i386 real soon now
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I can help with some of those tests too
 * davmor2 wubi and vista
 * liw runs rsync
<bdmurray> ogasawara: which isos do you have available for sync'ing?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I've got desktop, alt, and dvd
<sbeattie> once my rsync finishes, I'm about to do a kubuntu i386 upgrade.
<bdmurray> are upgrades necessary?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I'll start off with kubuntu i386 manual
<heno> I don't think upgrades are needed
<cjwatson> at least one upgrade would be good
<cjwatson> oh, actually, no
<cjwatson> the base-files change is in -security not release
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok, I'll get the Live Session real quick and then do the auto-resize
 * davmor2 kubuntu burning, vista installing, ubuntu 64 wubi started
<mdz> I'm finding that pidgin doesn't work properly in my test installs in KVM
<bdmurray> Where should the kubuntu release notes link to?
<mdz> it connects to irc.ubuntu.com, but then hangs shortly thereafter and stops redrawing
<davmor2> mdz: I'll try it on hw in a second
<liw> mdz, hmm, it took me up to half a minute to connect but otherwise worked
<mdz> I get "spoofing your IP, congrats" then "idoru set your hostname to..." and then it no longer responds
<liw> I got nothing like that
<stgraber> 15 more minutes before I get something to test ...
<liw> rsync finished -- what should I test?
<bdmurray> liw: maybe something in ubuntu amd64?
<heno> liw: start with some longish tests like oem?
<mdz> davmor2: it works fine for me on real hardware
 * liw starts on Ubuntu Desktop amd64 oem
<liw> hm, I get different md5sums for what rsync downloaded and what the tracker tells me
<davmor2> 1 down
<liw> is the tracker's md5sum correct? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081029.2/intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso and f9cdb7e9ad85263dde17f8fc81a6305b?
<stgraber> liw: the tracker reads the MD5SUM file on cdimage
<schwuk> liw: already started that one
<mdz> can anyone else reproduce this problem with pidgin?
<liw> stgraber, so that would be a yes, then; something is therefore wrong with my rsyncing
<davmor2> mdz: it is probably just kvm
<liw> are these new images visible on chromium?
<davmor2> liw: seem to be
<davmor2> liw: there's a .4 on chromium did you get that instead of .2
<liw> davmor2, dl-ubuntu-test-iso uses /current/ so I guess I'm getting whatever that points to
<sbeattie> liw: are you using the dl script? ./dl-ubuntu-test-iso --version | grep /ubuntu/intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso will tell you what version the iso thinks it is.
<davmor2> liw: .4 then I'm guessing
<davmor2> slangasek: why we got ubuntu.4 on server and only .2 on the tracker
<jon9314> does 8.10 upgrade smooth?
<heno> the preserve /home test checks out for ubuntu 64bit, starting kubuntu 64
<liw> sbeattie, hmm. --version or --versions? neither seems to output anything useful
<slangasek> davmor2: the one posted to the tracker is the one to use
<davmor2> no probs just wondering
 * liw does manual rsyncs to be on the safe side
<davmor2> slangasek: any sign of xubuntu coming through at all?
<slangasek> checking its progress
<liw> is Kubuntu Desktop amd64 20081029.1 good for testing? if so, I can take the oem test to start with
<kirkland> mathiaz: Riddell: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2178/55
<kirkland> mathiaz: my test succeeded, no problems
 * heno starts ubuntu-64 desktop auto-resize
<kirkland> Riddell, et al: nice job with Kubuntu, I haven't seen it in ages ;-)
<mvo> kde4 looks pretty nice
<heno> Windows 7 is going to look like a cheap rip-off of Kubuntu :)
<heno> (similar window boundaries and panel)
<schwuk> heno: It does look remarkably familiar, doesn't it?
<bdmurray> mdz: I got pidgin working in a kvm install
<mdz> bdmurray: interesting, Keybuk and evand both reproduced it
<Riddell> liw: yes it's good to test
<bdmurray> mdz: what kind of networking in kvm?
<liw> while oem install is going, I'll take Kubuntu Desktop amd64 Live session and then entire disk tests, too, unless someone's doing those already
<Riddell> liw: please do i'm not set up for full disk
<bdmurray> mdz: I'm using bridged networking
<mathiaz> kirkland: could you try the entire disk test case?
<kirkland> mathiaz: url?
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2178/53
<mathiaz> kirkland: same iso
<kirkland> mathiaz: k
<liw> kirkland, mathiaz: I'm testing that in a bit in kvm, should I skip?
<mdz> bdmurray: the default
<mdz> bdmurray: Keybuk has hypothesized that it has something to do with sound
<liw> mdz, are you running kvm from the command line ("kvm ...") or via libvirt (virsh, virt-manager)?
<kirkland> liw: i, too, am testing in kvm's...  running kvm from the command line
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I'm moving on to kubuntu i386 entire disk - you are doing auto-resize right?
<mdz> bdmurray: confirmed, if I enable sound in KVM it fixes the issue
<mathiaz> liw: could you do kubuntu amd64 live session?
<mvo> mdz: I have seen a hang with no sound when opening totem the other day, let me dig out the report
<ogasawara> bdmurray: right.  I'll take OEM next then.
<liw> mathiaz, already doing
<mvo> (because of pulseaudio)
 * stgraber does OEM entire-disk on Ubuntu desktop amd64
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I've got a kubuntu i386 full-disk going.
<davmor2> meh still no bbc server
<bdmurray> sbeattie: ah, thanks
<bdmurray> where's in progress for the iso tracker? ;-)
<ubuntu> yo
<mvo> bug #289950 is about a pulseaudio hang in gstreamer
<mvo> might be worthwhile to kll pulseaudio and try pidgin again
<heno> kubuntu-64 desktop preserve /home checks out
<mdz> mvo: I filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/290914
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 290914 in pidgin "Hangs when no sound device is available" [Undecided,New]
<mdz> mvo: Keybuk says it affects totem as well, maybe the same bug
<mvo> mdz: it probably is, it worked for me in totem when when I did a killall pulseaudio before starting it
 * davmor2 m-a ubuntu 64bit wubi kubuntu 64bit
<bdmurray> slangasek: the i386 ubuntu desktop is good now?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> please test
 * heno starts kub 64 desktop auto-resize
 * bdmurray starts ubu i386 desktop entire disk
<slangasek> davmor2: eta on xubuntu is still ~1h, ubuntu dvd jumped the queue on amd64 so the amd64 livefs is just now building
<davmor2> slangasek: might have to wait till tomorrow now then
<davmor2> unless you guys can run the wubi test
<slangasek> I think there are wubi testers here
<liw> mathiaz, Riddell: are you doing Kubuntu Desktop amd64 auto-resize?
<james_w> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 *intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<james_w> is that the one to test? ^
<mathiaz> liw: hm - if you could, that would help.
<mathiaz> liw: I still have to understand and figure out how to do that.
<liw> mathiaz, starting test
<schwuk> james_w: according to the tracker, yes
<james_w> cool, thanks
 * james_w does manual partioning
<liw> mathiaz, I have images with other operating systems from earlier, so it's  convenient for me, anyway; are you doing the entire disk install test?
<mathiaz> liw: kirkland is on it
 * stgraber takes i386 oem + erase disk
<davmor2> tracker's on goslow
 * davmor2 takes i386 wubi and m-a
<cjwatson> stgraber: is there a way to remove an accidental mark-as-pass in the tracker?
<cjwatson> I marked ubuntu desktop i386 wubi as passed by mistake
<liw> cjwatson, you can edit your results
<cjwatson> I can?
<heno> cjwatson: you can hide or change a submission
<heno> with admin powers you can
<slangasek> cjwatson: non-intuitive icon on the right side of your entry
<davmor2> cjwatson: are you saying it didn't pass?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I didn't test it - didn't mean to click on it
<davmor2> :)
<heno> cjwatson: then you need to 'hide' it I think
<cjwatson> ok, hidden, thanks
 * davmor2 amd64 m-a 32bit wubi
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-30
<liw> slangasek, others: does the tracker have up to date info on what images are going to be rebuilt? in other words, if the tracker has an image that isn't fully tested, it's ok to start working on it (and to trust the tracker's md5sum)?
<slangasek> liw: yes, it does
<Riddell> liw: I can't do auto-resize
<liw> in that case, unless someone is already doing it, I can take Kubuntu Desktop i386 OEM
<Arby> Riddell: I'm doing an entire disk test now. I can hit auto-resize straight after.
<liw> Arby, auto-resize of what?
<Arby> Kubuntu i386
<liw> I'm in the middle of doing kubuntu desktop amd64 auto-resize
<liw> Arby, that seems to be done
<Arby> oh ok. nevermind then
<liw> Arby, but it's 02:05 here, do check
<Arby> liw: nope. you're right :)
<ogasawara> liw: I'm just about finished with the kubuntu desktop i386 OEM
<Arby> I hadn't updated the tracker page for a while
<liw> ogasawara, in that case I'll abort (I get the feeling we're having an unusual number of collisions)
<ogasawara> :)
 * schwuk suspects a WIP page for the tracker will be a high priority for the next release :)
<heno> schwuk: like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/inprogress ?
<liw> heno, that doesn't tell if someone's started a particular test case, which is what we're having trouble tracking right now :)
<schwuk> heno: what liw said
<heno> got it. yep a 'I'm  starting this test' button would be great
<Riddell> ISO tracker feels slow
<liw> is anyone doing Ubuntu Desktip i386 manual partitioning?
<davmor2> cool feature be nice if a bot on irc picked it up too
<stgraber> yeah, well I didn't do much code work on the tracker as it was supposed to be replaced soon but if we need to keep it, there will be some things to fix/improve/add
<davmor2> Riddell: It's getting hammered :)
<stgraber> I suspect we have a DB backup running at the moment :)
<davmor2> heno, stgraber:^^^
<stgraber> (the site tends to be slow everyday at the same time, might well be the time the DB is being saved)
 * davmor2 i386 m-a
<davmor2> Guys this is my last test and I'm calling it quits too tired now
 * liw does Ubuntu Desktop i386 manual partitioning
<kirkland> mathiaz: passed, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2178/53
 * liw aborts Ubuntu Desktop i386 manual partitioning since evand just finished it
<mathiaz> kirkland: awesome - thanks
<evand> liw: the more tests the better :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: np
<kirkland> evand: we don't want to run out of uuid's in iso tracker, do we?  :-)
<evand> heh
<liw> I see only two tests missing in the tracker right now, and one of them wants vmware ESC
<liw> ESV
<liw> gah
<liw> ESX
<schwuk_test> mdz: pidgin in kvm works here
<Keybuk> schwuk: did you simulate a sound card?
<schwuk> Keybuk: no
<mathiaz> liw: right - I've found one member in the community to help with ESX
<mathiaz> liw: i386 has been tested.
<mathiaz> liw: amd64 not :/
<liw> my eyes keep wanting to close
<davmor2> liw: they're not on their own
<liw> I think I'll turn in now -- if I'm urgently needed, Canonical people have my phone number; otherwise, I'll wake up in a few hours and can help with testing then, if anything remains
<heno> sleep well liw :)
 * davmor2 wills the m-a test to install faster
<davmor2> 95%
<Keybuk> liw: good night
<davmor2> that's it I'm off to bed now nn
<slangasek> night, liw
<james_w_testing> boo
<ogra> aaah
<ogra> scary
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop up
 * heno syncs
<heno> evand: can you do wubi testing of the xubuntu disks?
<heno> davmor2 has gone to bed
<heno> I'll do xubuntu 64 Live and auto-resize
<heno> and then I'll wander off to bed as well
<evand> heno: sure, I cannot do wubi though
<stgraber> Sorry not to be able to help, I have done all the tests I could do with the .iso currently on my laptop. Doing another one would take >2 hours to download :(
<pedro_> ill take xubuntu i368 if no one else is doing it
<evand> nevermind, we have people for wubi on xubuntu
<heno> evand: ok, cool
<ogasawara> I can help with xubuntu desktop i386 too, syncing image right now
<ogasawara> pedro_: I can start with the manual partitioning test if you're not already doing it
<pedro_> ogasawara: ok, I'll go for the auto-resize then
<schwuk> i386 rsynced - I'll take OEM
 * cking - brain not functioning - bailing out
<bdmurray> hmm, still ubuntu dvds?
<Mulder> they're built
<bdmurray> right they still need testing though correct?
<Mulder> apparently
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntu/all says so
<Mulder> you volunteering?
<bdmurray> I don't think I can download it soon enough
<ogasawara> I've downloaded and am almost finished burning
<Riddell> bdmurray: rsync should be quick enough?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: sweet
<ogasawara> so I can get the i386 tests
<bdmurray> Riddell: I don't have any dvd images to sync to
<Mulder> i hope you have a fast pipe heh
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is anybody looking at the amd64 ones?
<slangasek> kubuntu dvds just finished
<ogasawara> bdmurray: not that I know of
<slangasek> so are also posted to the tracker
<ogasawara> slangasek: cool, I'll start syncing
<sbeattie> I'm starting on the ubuntu amd64 oem one
<slangasek> and that's the last of the images; now they just need tested
<Mulder> someone's started i386 testing of dvds it seems
<bdmurray> I'm gonna try Xubuntu Wubi for completeness sake!
<Mulder> nice :)
<Mulder> i dont get the whole wubi business. but i suppose it pitches to a market that does not include me
 * cjwatson is starting on kubuntu dvd amd64
<ara> morning all
<thekorn> good morning ara
<ara> morning thekorn
<ara> morning mvo!
<mvo> hey ara, good morning
<mvo> I see the test matrix looks good, great work!
<mvo> anything that needs attention that I should test now?
<ara> mvo: you can concentrate on those with less attention (less number of reports)
<ara> mvo: I am doing now xubuntu OEM
<ara> does anyone know the LP project to submit a wishlist bug to the ISO testing tracker?
<thekorn> ara, not sure, but maybe ubuntu-qa-website
<ara> thekorn: thanks
<davmor2> GOOD MORNING ALL
<mvo> hey davmor2!
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2: caps locking today?
<davmor2> No just waking myself up shouting :)
<davmor2> and being happy it's release day
<davmor2> Yay!!!!!!!!
<ara> there is a small bug on the server side of the start page of ubuntu (localization stuff), where should I report it?
<davmor2> ara: sorry on the start page?
<ara> yes
<davmor2> before boot?
<liw> good morning
<davmor2> ara:  if it's pre-boot then it's a d-i bug #ubuntu-installer
<ara> well, it is on the server side. I meant the firefox start page
<ara> morning liw
<davmor2> ara: right sorry in that case it's a bug with apache and needs to goto #ubutnu-server
<davmor2> ara: what is the issue anyway
<ara> davmor2: it is just that UTF-8 international characters are not shown properly
<davmor2> ara: sounds like apache is either missing the langpack or doesn't have a plugin for it.  I'd ask on #u-server first they'll have more idea and be the ones to fix it
<davmor2> kirkland: you still about?
<liw> not much remaining, I see
<ara> davmor2: ok. will do
<liw> anyone doing Kubuntu DVD amd64 OEM ?
<davmor2> liw: I'm just doing the xubuntu wubi
<liw> rsync finished, so I'll take the oem test
<liw> "This file doesn't have a md5" -- hrmph, these would be nice to get rid of at some point in the future
<davmor2> ara: you got intrepid on your machine right?
<ara> davmor2: yep
<heno> morning!
<liw> hi, heno
<davmor2> can you do a quick test then please.  Goto totem and select the bbc plugin and see if it says can not connect to server or something along those lines
<davmor2> heno:  morning
<ara> davmor2: ok, let me try
<ara> morning heno
<ara> davmor2: confirmed
<davmor2> ara: thanks
<ara> davmor2: np
<davmor2> if anyone wants to see something funky go to totem select the youtube plugin and type in canon select the top video and watch the kids finger move
<davmor2> fingers even
<davmor2> xubuntu wubi complete
<ara> in case you missed the post someone did on the planet, I recommend this site: http://www.ubuntukungfu.org/. Full of nice tips.
<ara> (now the bot will mark this comment as SPAM...)
<schwuk> Morning!
<davmor2> schwuk: Morning
<ara> monirng schwuk
<ara> monirng, nice, nice word
<davmor2> ara: is that spanish for morning?
<ara> davmor2: quit that language courses now :-)
<davmor2> :D
<slangasek> nah, that's "morñana"
<davmor2> slangasek: I thought that was the name Monica in friends chose when her identity was stolen
 * slangasek looks at davmor2 blankly
<davmor2> slangasek: You've never seen Friends
<slangasek> let's suppose I said "yes"
<liw> I don't want to alarm anyone but we're all going to be out of work soon, since all tests are done, except the one vmware ESX one
<schwuk> liw: that just means we can join in the fun in #ubuntu-release-party
<liw> slangasek, ^
<schwuk> ...and wonder why they thought green was a good choice for the ltd Ibex t-shirt...
<slangasek> liw: hurray!
<ogra> yay
<mvo> davmor2: when you have a bit of time again I would like to do some debugging session for #290638
<davmor2> schwuk: that's not green, that's GREEN!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> mvo: sure
<liw> supergreen!
<liw> (t5e ftw)
<ara> do you guys have a list of post-release tasks? things like "cleaning my inbox" "give a try to that cool application someone talked about in his/her blog"...
<ara> stuff like that
<liw> liw@dorfl$ wc -l GTD/someday.mdwn
<liw> 2499 GTD/someday.mdwn
<ara> liw: hehehehe
<mvo> ara: if you have not played with the new "Private" folder yet, now is a good time :) I discovered it some days ago and its pretty cool
<mvo> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory)
<ara> mvo: really nice to save the keys
<mvo> or when the border policer in some countries wants to search your laptop
<mvo> countries even
<liw> I must admit that I prefer to use full disk encryption on my laptop, and I don't store anything sensitive on servers, except e-mail, and that's not suitable for Private
<mvo> I like that I can have some stuff (development) unencrypted and fast(er) while other is encrypted
<mvo> I could get it with full encryption and a /scratch parition too I guess
<schwuk> mvo: It is a very nice feature - set mine up a few days ago.
<Mulder> the modular nature of encryptedprivatedirectory is a good compromise
<Mulder> makes distupgrading easier
<Mulder> amongst other things
<Bodsda> morning
<davmor2> morning
 * ara -> lunch 
<diafygi> is there a place to note bugs for the free-space partition option on iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<diafygi> all I can find are OEM, auto-resize, entire disk, and manual partitioning
<schwuk> diafygi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/289663
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 289663 in ubiquity "[Intrepid] Live CD Install - incorrect image for free space partition" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> For those who did late testing, please consider updating your isos, and seeding if you can - would be nice to get some more people seeding, so it's all faster.
<schwuk> diafygi: There's not a test case that I can see
<diafygi> Where can I find the torrent? I'm trying to download the current-live cdimage, but it's having connection issues
<Hobbsee> !torrents
<ubot5`> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Hobbsee> but please don't hit that unless you have to (and modify the URL), there are already enough leechers on there as it is.
<diafygi> So there are no torrents for testing builds?
<Bit_Breaker> hello all.
<Hobbsee> diafygi: no...
<schwuk> Hobbsee: seeding desktop i386 and amd64
<Hobbsee> schwuk: yay, thanks!
<diafygi> that's ok, I managed to get through to the current-live iso build, downloading now
<Bit_Breaker> I kno you are busy with the recent release, but i was wondering if i could help make test images for Vbox
<Bit_Breaker> since we already have images for vmware would this be necessary
<Hobbsee> don't you just mount the .iso in vbox?
<Bit_Breaker> i was sure if u could
<Bit_Breaker> *wasnt
<schwuk> Bit_Breaker: most of our testing is done in kvm or on real hardware
<Hobbsee> Bit_Breaker: you can
<davmor2> Bit_Breaker: You just link to the iso image an it installs from that as normal
<Bit_Breaker> schwuk: how would i go about setting up KVM
<davmor2> similar fashion to virtualbox
<Bit_Breaker> davmor: Ok i was confused  i was thinking about KVM switches
<schwuk> Bit_Breaker: heh - that used to get me as well
<Bit_Breaker> i found it > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<schwuk> Bit_Breaker: `sudo apt-get install kvm`; check it works with your hardware: `kvm-ok`; prepare an image with `qemu-img create`; fire it up with `kvm <path-to-image> -cdrom <path-to-iso>`.
<Bit_Breaker> schwuk: ok is there a wiki
<davmor2> Congratulations everyone :) It's been announced it's out
<Bit_Breaker> Whoo hoo
<ara> www.ubuntu.com is still saying "coming soon" :)
<ara> I guess is because of the cache
<davmor2> ara: (14:09:04) slangasek: good morning, everyone!  I'm pleased to announce that our menagerie of Ubuntu releases has a new member today
<davmor2> (14:09:29) slangasek: the Ibex you've all been waiting for has capered its way over the gate - Ubuntu 8.10 is now out
<diafygi> yay, grab a torrent and start seeding! http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
 * C_Kode thinks Bit_Breaker stinks
<Bit_Breaker> C_Kode: Hey man!!
 * C_Kode smiles
 * schwuk has seeded 3 cd's worth so far
<stgraber> 3.6G uploaded so far
<schwuk> stgraber: 2.7GB in 40-ish minutes.
<stgraber> I'm uploading at 3.5MB/s at the moment
<pimpy> hi there
<pimpy> i was on 8.10 RC
<pimpy> then no updates available since today
<pimpy> so this is the same version as final release ???? thanks
<pimpy> pimpy@pimpytux:~$ lsb_release -a
<pimpy> No LSB modules are available.
<pimpy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<pimpy> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<pimpy> Release:	8.10
<pimpy> Codename:	intrepid
<pimpy> can someone assist me ? thanks guys
<charlie-tca> yes
<pimpy> so rc is final ?
<pimpy> lol
<pimpy> what a deception
<charlie-tca> No, rc is not final, pimpy
<charlie-tca> rc with all the updates through today is final
<pimpy> private room thanks
<bdmurray> stgraber: are bugs reported on the tracker getting tagged iso-testing?
<stgraber> bdmurray: they should yes
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 290928 is listed there and not tagged
<bdmurray> that one is recent but there are some earlier ones too
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-31
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
 * ara reboots to update her laptop's BIOS
<davmor2> fresh install on my main machine to clear out the crud I've built up BBL
 * ara tests https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218882 and will be right back
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 218882 in linux "Thinkpad T61 Suspend hangs on resume" [Medium,Incomplete]
<davmor2> Yay Back :)
<davmor2> and using empathy for a change :)
<davmor2> but that might change back to pidgin quite quickly
<davmor2> Meh noticed a bug with empathy all the tabs read conversation
<tuxxy__> you know im sure theres a fault with gedit in Ibex, mien still plays up after a fresh install! also see posts on forum from other users havein issues
<davmor2> tuxxy__: what's the issue?
<davmor2> seems fine to me context highlighting, saving, opening, tabs, shutdown clean I really don't see anything wrong with it?
<tuxxy__> davmor2: its the actual loading of the app, half the time it will freeze
<tuxxy__> even if it doesnt freeze takes over 6 secs to load up
<tuxxy__> im back on gtkedit heh
<davmor2> tuxxy__: No issues here at all sorry mate.
<tuxxy__> weird, if I sudo gedit it runs fine
 * jt66 is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-01
<alourie> hello
<UndiFineD> :)
<alourie> are there recorded sessions available from UDS-N? For testing ?
<alourie> I mean for testing sessions?
<UndiFineD> gobby is accessible
<UndiFineD> alourie, some are here: http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<alourie> UndiFineD: actually, there are no sessions on the QA that I see there...
<UndiFineD> true, there is video.ubuntu.com, but that only shows maverick
<alourie> right
<UndiFineD> no response in #.-uds
<alourie> UndiFineD: probably because they're done...
<UndiFineD> or not awake yet ;)
<mainerror> hello
<mainerror> I'm running the extended suspend/resume test on LaptopTesting
<mainerror> in the description it says that if should trigger apport on any failures
<mainerror> does that mean after the script exited or just when a failure appears
<mainerror> is it possible that the LaptopTesting plan is out of date or wrong? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting#Networking
<charlie-tca> sure
<mainerror> hcn-001 and hcn-002 are not really the same
<mainerror> I mean the ones at the top of the list and the ones at the bottom
<mainerror> they'd need different Case IDs as they are different tests
<cprofitt> hggdh: hey -- caught up on the sleep yet
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: how about you -- getting recovered?
<hggdh> cprofitt: hi. I got set with my sleep, and seem to also have gotten a cold, perhaps the (in)famous "UDS cold"...
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> colds are not fun...
<hggdh> I am finding it now, have not had one for a very long time
<cprofitt> hggdh: I am going throught he process with the beginners team council and getting the new strucutre setup
<cprofitt> after that we need to talk about getting the focus group setup for QA / Testing
<hggdh> if you need help with anything, please holler ;-)
<cprofitt> I will need some help to detail all the 'resources' people need -- daily images, etc
<cprofitt> is it ok to do that with email?
<hggdh> yes, it is
<cprofitt> cool
<hggdh> looking at the qa site also may help
<cprofitt> I am hoping to start that next week some time
<cprofitt> good to hear you are caught up
<cprofitt> have you heard from charlie?
<hggdh> http://qa.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> I briefly chatted with him earlier today on the -bugs. He told us he is tired, but OK
<cprofitt> good to hear... he needs to take things slow while he re-charges
<hggdh> ack
<cprofitt> http://qa.ubuntu.com/ -- nice site
<hggdh> aye, the new look and all that
<cprofitt> council members are here -- going to pay attention to that and work on our membership process...
<cprofitt> may be delayed in responding
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: yes, I am here
<charlie-tca> Was out for a bit. I seem to be tired, but still going
<cprofitt> good too see ya charlie-tca
<cprofitt> woot woot go charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Trying to actually do an install with the screen-reader is more of an experience than I knew
<cprofitt> I have to rebuild one of my machines to get that going
<cprofitt> I have acquired an additional machine since getting home to do testing on
<charlie-tca> Great! every one helps
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt>  I will rebuild my desktop and make it a dedicated virtual machine home
<cprofitt> not everything can be tested in that... but much likely can
<charlie-tca> I do a lot of testing in VirtualBox, but if it fails, I do a hardware test before reporting it
<cprofitt> got it
<cprofitt> sounds like a plan
<cprofitt> I am working on our Beginners Team - Focus group and membership process right now
<cprofitt> which I hope to have in place by next week
<cprofitt> and then we can start to make things a bit easier for people who want to contribute
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-02
<EricThibault> Is there an admin online I could talk to?
<cprofitt> night all
<alourie> good morning
<UndiFineD> :D
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie> ara: hello!
<ara> good morning alourie
<ara> morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning ara!
<jibel> how was your flight back ?
<ara> jibel, it was good, thanks, I slept most of the time
<ara> jibel, and yours?
<jibel> my flight was okay, only 30 minutes late. There were still strikes in France and I've got the only train to back home. So everything is fine.
<ara> good :)
<ara> jibel, I am working on mago, so make sure you pull the latests changes quite often
<ara> jibel, right now I am fixing the seahorse tests
<ara> jibel, and I just merged into trunk a branch that I had pending that makes the code a bit cleaner
<jibel> ara, okay. I'm cleaning the maverick-proposed queue and will start working on mago this afternoon.
<ara> jibel, cool
<alourie> ara: I'd like to get involved in mago related activity. Is there anything beyond following your code?
<ara> alourie, you can check the documentation at http://mago.ubuntu.com
<alourie> ara: done that
<ara> alourie, OK, then you can start writing tests as soon as you can
<ara> alourie, branch the code and propose merges when they are ready
<alourie> ara: ok :-)
<alourie> ara: is there a list of apps that are "must do"?
<ara> alourie, I am afraid that there is not, but you can go with any applications in main that are not yet covered
<alourie> ara: ok
<alourie> thanks
<ara> any time
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, everybody
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca!
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I am glad to see we all made it back home?
<Sir_Konrad> g'morning charlie-tca!
<cprofitt> morning charlie-tca and Sir_Konrad
<Sir_Konrad> good morning cprofitt
<charlie-tca> davmor2: missed you at UDS.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Wasn't there only via remote
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: I made some updates to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility/doc/StartGuide
<charlie-tca> Can you make sure it works with the guidelines for that wiki?
<cprofitt> looking now
<cprofitt> I was some last night too
<cprofitt> what do you mean guidelines?
<charlie-tca> That help wiki uses different guides than the developer wiki
<cprofitt> well... I am not 100% up on the specifics for that wiki, but it looks fine to me
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DocumentationTemplate
<cprofitt> that is the template I am familiar with -- and that page still fits inside that
<charlie-tca> yeah, that one
<charlie-tca> I can't really find that when I need to
<cprofitt> I think we all have that issue
<cprofitt> I do it daily
<cprofitt> :-)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Well, I think it can be used now, anyway
<cprofitt> yes, it looks w/in spec to me
<cprofitt> and the information is good
<ara> hey charlie-tca, it was great to meet you in person at UDS :)
<charlie-tca> Same here, ara
<charlie-tca> I think I am still in a big of a fog, having gotten to meet so many of the names I know.
<charlie-tca> It was GREAT!
<ara> yes, it was, indeed :)
<fader> charlie-tca: What ara said ;)
<ara> hey fader
<fader> ara: Hey, did you make it home safely?
<ara> fader, yes, thank you. I slept most of the time on the plane, so I recovered much better from jet lag than in my way in
<ara> fader, yourself? having fun with so many Canonical people around town?
<fader> ara: Glad to hear it :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, fader
<fader> charlie-tca: I'm looking forward to seeing the a11y testcases :D
<fader> ara: Yeah, I came into the office today and it is quite crowded
<charlie-tca> I am working on them, too.
<fader> Excellent!
<charlie-tca> I got it work, after many attempts, at least.
<fader> Yeah, it sounded from our chat like there was a lot of room for improvement
<charlie-tca> I think "a lot" leaves a big hole... I will update the documentation as I write testcases. It should be easier that way
<mainerror> so is the qa meeting going to be for the testing team? like it the testing team a sub-team of qa?
<charlie-tca> mainerror: yes, testing is a qa team
<charlie-tca> yes, we discuss testing at the meeting, also.
<mainerror> alright very good
<mainerror> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<mainerror> in my opinion the laptop testing has to be looked at a bit, I'm talking about updating the procedures and so on
<mainerror> they seem quite dated
<charlie-tca> Things tend to change rapidly. It takes a lot of work to keep things current
<cr3> charlie-tca: do you think it would be useful to have test suites, or individual tests even, available on an interface that supported rating? so, good tests would be predominant and bad tests would eventually disappear?
 * cr3 is dreaming of a client like the software center presented during uds which supported selection and rating of test suites
<charlie-tca> I hadn't thought about it, but I could see an issue with a test that gets run once every milestone vs tests that get run many times
<charlie-tca> Some of the application tests may only be run one time a cycle, but they are as important as the whole disk install which gets run numerous times each milestone
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-03
<ara> good morning!
<alourie> ara: good morning
<alourie> ara: do you mind reapproving me in the desktop-testing-team?
<ara> alourie, did your membership expired? or not yet?
<alourie> it will in 36 hours
<alourie> ara ^^
<ara> then you can renew it yourself
<ara> at
<ara> https://launchpad.net/~<your-launchpad-id>/+expiringmembership/desktop-testing-team
<ara> alourie, ^
<alourie> ara: perfect, thank you
<sulumar> is there something to do ??
<Sir_Konrad> sulumar, not yet. Wait until December 2 when Alpha 1 comes out.
<Sir_Konrad> Plenty of testing then! :P
<Sir_Konrad> ta ta for now.
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #ubuntu-quality for QA in 10 minutes
<mainerror> hello
<mainerror> is the qa meeting still going?
<marjo> mainerror: no
<mainerror> damnit
<mainerror> didn't make it
<marjo> mainerror: it's in #ubuntu-quality; see you next time
<mainerror> I know I've asked there already but got no response so I asked here :)
<mainerror> thanks
<mainerror> is there a transcript of it somewhere?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-04
<alourie> good morning
<jibel> good morning all!
<alourie> hm, hw cert offers are interesting...
<sulumar> Greetings
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-05
<Tyler_> hey guys
<dreewill> hi
<Tyler_> hows it going?
<ceytcheson> Question:  Can anyone recomment any good Networking quality assurance tools for ubunutu?
<ceytcheson> I need to generate lots of different type of network traffic on Ubuntu to test various routers and network products
<persia> ceytcheson, I've not used any of them, but bittwist, mz, packeth, and python-scapy are all such tools in the repositories.  If you have time to document which of these (or something else) works best for that sort of testing, I'm sure that it could become the recommended default.
<fagan> ceytcheson: well there is that network tools thats included with ubuntu I found it ok for picking up basic info
<persia> fagan, Issue there is scriptability: that's more a GUI (and has limited ability to generate incorrect/apparently malicious/etc. packets)
<fagan> persia: interesting
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-07
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-31
<patdk-wk> :(
<patdk-wk> so much for the network delay getting fixed, just upgraded my netbook and have it without iscsi or anything else :(
 * patdk-wk feels a downgrade back to natty coming on
<patdk-wk> will try it for a few days
<patdk-wk> but it takes like 5min to boot oneiric
<patdk-wk> natty botted in <30sec
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-01
<semitones> alright, getting mah testin onnn
<nagappan> any one noticing this ?
<nagappan> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-03
<raavi> Hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-05
<grosser> could you guys pulish a list of all laptops that work 100% out of the ox, this would e a great uyers-guide and also encourage hardware-makers to put in extra effort to get a 100% uuntu working listing
<grosser> sorry roken b
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-29
<smartboyhw> phillw, what is balloons's nick when he is on UDS?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'd guess balloons?
<smartboyhw> phillw, really?
<phillw> he was pinged on -release yesterday, but I'm not sure if he's on IRC whilst at meetings.
<smartboyhw> yeah
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-30
<balloons> in general, no I won't be on IRC at all during UDS -- sorry mates
<balloons> email is the best way, although I will eventually read any PM's you send on IRC -- eventually meaning perhaps this week, perhaps next week :-0
<Noskcaj> wxl: when are you getting your ibook to work?
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> bah.. IRC silent dc'ing :)
<balloons> phillw, looks like your all set to attend in a few hours?
<smartboyhw> balloons, hey
<smartboyhw> what is phillw attending?:P
<phillw> balloons: yeah, I have got audio now working! Julien will also be there as Cadence testing is what we propose instead of alpha testing for 13.04 - It depends on how Cadence fits in with the iso-tracker.
<balloons> phillw, for lubuntu the flavors are getting more or less complete release control
<balloons> it's great
<balloons> so you can decide as a flavor what to do
<balloons> ubuntu will be doing one beta, dropping all alphas
<balloons> instead, daily quality will be focused, and the cadence testing is about blocking out regular testing throughout the cycle
<balloons> I'll be in the session with the leads from the flavors
<balloons> i'm not sure what everyone is doing, but I have an opinion of course.. an external one.. of what I would do as a flavor
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-31
<Noskcaj> can someone add me to #ubuntu-quality
<balloons> bah!
<balloons> my irc was timed out for all this time
<Noskcaj> wxl: when is your ibook getting fixed?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-01
<hongyun> Hi, I am working on testing gnome using LDTP and Mago on Solaris. Does mago cover all the applications on gnome?Can anybody tell the details?
<balloons> Noskcaj, we'll be moving to #ubuntu-quality from this channel
<balloons> which is funny since we just moved here to stay consistent in jan :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, however right now no one can get into the channel
<balloons> so no worries just yet
<balloons> hongyun, mago isn't actively developed atm.. some mago folks might be able to provide moe
<balloons> ldtp should work for most gnome apps and is actively developed and used afaik
<elfy> hi balloons
<hongyun> Do u mean no one develop mago now? And what's moe?
<balloons> hi elfy !
<elfy> moe will be a more missing an r hongyun ;)
<balloons> good morning to you
<elfy> balloons: don't expect to see you at a civilised hour of the day :D
<balloons> elfy, not normally.. just while in denmark :-p
<hongyun> :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I've missed it all
<hongyun> How can I check LDTP installed successfully?
<brendand> balloons, ping
